# Unter Linux auf eine Windows Partition als Apache Documentroot zugreifen.



## xtramen01 (9. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe als Host OS Windows 8 und habe per Wubi Ubuntu 12.10 installiert.
Meine Entwicklungsumgebung für Webanwendungen habe ich auf einer extra Partition (E:\Server\Worspace).

Nun möchte ich gerne unter Ubuntu/Apache auf diese Partition als Documentroot zurückgreifen.
Leider scheitert es an den notwendigen Rechten über das http Protokoll. 
Also wenn ich versuche eine Seite über den Browser aufzurufen.

Ich habe nun gehört, man solle den entsprechenden fstab Eintrag anpassen. 
Damit gleich beim Mounten die notwendigen Rechte erteilt werden.

Das stellt mich vor einige Probleme, da ich mich mit Ubuntu noch zu wenig auskenne.
Zum einen ist die Date /etc/fstab leer bzw. nur ein Hinweis das diese noch nicht konfiguriert wurde, zum anderen habe ich keine Ahnung was ich in die Datei eintragen soll ohne mir die Installation zu zerschießen, was mir schon 2x passiert ist.

Ich würde mich hier über eine Hilfestellung sehr freuen. Vielen Dank.


----------



## melmager (9. November 2012)

kuck doch mal unter
/host
da sollten deine Windowsfiles sein ...


----------



## xtramen01 (9. November 2012)

Danke.
Wo sich die Windows Files befinden ist nicht das Problem.
Eher was ich in die fstab Datei eintragen muss, damit ich das Documentroot per http aufrufen kann ohne ein forbidden zu bekommen. Ich kann ja auf einer ntfs Partition keine Rechte verteilen.


----------



## deepthroat (9. November 2012)

Hi.

Du müßtest ungefähr folgendes in /etc/fstab eintragen:

```
/dev/sd?X  /dein/mountpoint  ntfs   nosuid,noexec,noatime,fmask=133,dmask=022  0  0
```
 "man mount" "man ntfs-3g" "man fstab"


----------

